# shed door rollers



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Hay does any one know where I can get some shed door rollers, I found them in a few webs but they were for barn doors and were out of sight in bucks. I have two shed doors to hang and I would like for then to slide, Any help would be great...Learning Herb


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Not quite sure if these are what you're looking for, but do Barn Door Rollers count?

http://www.betterbarns.com/thisProduct.asp?ProductID=3002


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Herb, many hardware stores sell replacement parts like you are after. Another place you might consider is Sears Parts Department. I am blessed with several very fine and fully stocked REAL hardware stores in my area.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you're local hardware stores don't carry such things, look for a farm store such as a TSC or Orchelin. They will carry these rollers and the price will be much cheaper than you think.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Learning Herb said:


> Hay does any one know where I can get some shed door rollers, I found them in a few webs but they were for barn doors and were out of sight in bucks. I have two shed doors to hang and I would like for then to slide, Any help would be great...Learning Herb


Herb, I am planning a similar project. I saw just what you and I need at Menards a few weeks ago !!
steveo


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Check out I believe it's called CT Tractor parts that is where I got my track and rollers for a sliding barn type door for my shop at work.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tractor supply co. had them yesterday.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Rockler also carries them as well.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks guys,, I checked in on rockler and they are a little much at $299.00 a set. I was hoping to find some thing a little cheeper then that,,Hay Steveo Does Menards have a web page, Thanks again,,Learning Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You might try searching McMaster.com page 2754 or Grainger.com, maybe you could find an industrial roller that would work for your application. Just a thought


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks KP91.I was trying to think of a way of making my own, But I think that would be to far out, Thanks again,Learning Herb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes, Rockler is high on the price but only listed it as another option in case you can't find a set of rollers you're looking for. Again, try a farm store/tractor supply store. They should be much cheaper.


----------

